

[SE Answer] Database suggestion for a social network/ knowledge base community? - rubyn00bie
http://dba.stackexchange.com/a/14107

======
rubyn00bie
I submitted this not for the specific recommendations, but because I think the
answer is very insightful for better understanding the problem.

I very much try to use the right tool for the job; and try to happily accept
when my favorite tool isn't the right one. In this case, I think the author
pointed out that it's not just the tool that needs to be evaluated but the job
at hand. That is to say: if you understand the job, the "right tool" for it
becomes rather easy.

